# Axle Flip



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm not thrilled with the rear hitch...I am thinking that more support is going to be required. The flip was great. I did not notice any real adjustment to driving with the trailer 4 inches off the ground... The flip cost 210 bucks at a local trailer shop...


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm going to do the axle flip this week. I have a 527RLS and I had to take the stairs off to get the trailer in my driveway. How long did it take you and is there any tricks that are worth mentioning?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

cwh said:


> I'm going to do the axle flip this week. I have a 527RLS and I had to take the stairs off to get the trailer in my driveway. How long did it take you and is there any tricks that are worth mentioning?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris










Well, I took it to a trailer shop! Yup... I don't have the tools or the ability to even jack up the Outback.... Look above and click on Search. Then type in Axle Flip as others have done the mod and it takes about a 4 hours for the first timer... Also, i left the suspension and springs stock so no additional expense. My advise is to get out the checkbook and pick it up in a few days!!!

BTW-I still had to tighten one u bolt and tonight while in Wakeene KS I had to put one brake wire back on. They did spot weld the axle and she seems to pull well. We had a nice tail wind and it was hard to stay below 70 mph.... Take that Duramx guys....Ha LOL Cheap shot--------

Brad H.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweathog62 said:


> I still had to tighten one u bolt and tonight while in Wakeene KS
> 
> Brad H.


How many miles since the flip and how loose was it??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't have a flip done.....but still want to. I checked my u bolts yesterday and all were still tight after 10k miles on the camper. I check them every spring and have never found one loose. When I finally get my flip done I think I will insist on Locktite red on the u-bolts. Double nutting them would help too.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I don't have a flip done.....but still want to. I checked my u bolts yesterday and all were still tight after 10k miles on the camper. I check them every spring and have never found one loose. When I finally get my flip done I think I will insist on Locktite red on the u-bolts. Double nutting them would help too.


The loose nut was because gilligan doing the flip put the u bolt on at a slight angle....

Good point about the lock tight. We have about 750 miles on the flip and I will check the bolts again before we head home

The other good news about the flip is that you can see the suspension so much better.... No doubt about it these trailers are built to the minimum so a good once over is the standard.

Good suggestion!!


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweathog62 said:


> I don't have a flip done.....but still want to. I checked my u bolts yesterday and all were still tight after 10k miles on the camper. I check them every spring and have never found one loose. When I finally get my flip done I think I will insist on Locktite red on the u-bolts. Double nutting them would help too.


The loose nut was because gilligan doing the flip put the u bolt on at a slight angle....

Good point about the lock tight. We have about 750 miles on the flip and I will check the bolts again before we head home

The other good news about the flip is that you can see the suspension so much better.... No doubt about it these trailers are built to the minimum so a good once over is the standard.

Good suggestion!!
[/quote]

I've got all the tools to complete it so I'm going to give it a try. My driveway is a little short so I may try it in the street. I'm a little worried about axle alignment. Guess I'll just have to take some good measurements before and after. My bike rack on the rear bumper started to tear the bumper off last week so I have to rebuild it as well. Sounds like a couple of good projects before next weeks camping.

cwh


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

Finished my flip yesterday. Not a bad project. I bought the dexter axle kit and had it in a couple of days. My driveway has a slope so I did my front axle first. Backed the 5th wheel up on a set of blocks and had the front axle hanging. Should have just backed it in and jacked one side at a time. Buy new bolts for the leaf spring shackles. It's a worthwhile investment. makes the re-install easier. My stairs had to come off because of the slope of the driveway and height of my truck. With the flip I could put the stairs back on and I have several inches to spare. Looking forward to adding 15" wheels now.

cwh


----------

